# Win CE Symbol Gun MC3090 ... Registry backup on cold boot



## pooja_sa1

Hi All,
I have a problem with Win CE in SYmbol Gum MC3090. In the gun there is an option to "Manage Profile" which displays the profile "Symbol Out Box Magic" now when i delete this profile and warm boot the device then the profilr does not appear in "Managle PRofile" but if i delete it and cold boot the device then it appears back in "Mangae Profiles" . I wanted to get rid of this profile when i delete and cold boot the device. So i found out a registry file in /Platform folder which contained come code for profiles and i deleted the file. ( i read somewhere that any registry setting in /Platform and /Application folder is merged with the registry on cold boot) so now i cannot see the option "Symbol Out Box Magic" in "Managge Profile" but if i dont delete the profile and warm boot it then i can see the option but if i dont delete the profile and cold boot it then too it is getting deleted. What should i do ... i want to deleted the entry in "manage Profile" only if the profile is deleted and the device is cold booted. But if the entry of the profile exists and it is not deleted and the device is cold booted then the entry should be visible in "Manage Profile"(which currently is not displyed on cold boot as the file from /Platform folder is deleted"

Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot for atleast reading to the problem ...


----------



## riogezz

hi,
just long click on the middle of the "Manage Profiles" screen (where you eventually deleted "Symbol Out Box Magic" and select *Export* then a popup will come up and you should write a name of a regfile (ie. you could call it wifi.reg or something like that).

When you will coldboot, it will merge registry files and load your profiles.

If you want to get to original settings again, just delete the reg file you exported (in our case wifi.reg).

Bye


----------



## pooja_sa1

Thankyou Riogezz,
But the solution did not help me ....... 

Infact i got another solution from Symbol and would like to share with everybody...

Click on Windows Start button -> programs -> fusion -> wcconfigure.
It will open config editor. Goto options. Select system options and check off profile roaming.
Then select export -> export options and save.
This prevents from roaming profile to come again.

Thanks a lot to everybody whoever read my post and tried to help....

Thnaks riogezz for replying


----------



## nittin

pooja_sa1 said:


> Hi All,
> I have a problem with Win CE in SYmbol Gum MC3090. In the gun there is an option to "Manage Profile" which displays the profile "Symbol Out Box Magic" now when i delete this profile and warm boot the device then the profilr does not appear in "Managle PRofile" but if i delete it and cold boot the device then it appears back in "Mangae Profiles" . I wanted to get rid of this profile when i delete and cold boot the device. So i found out a registry file in /Platform folder which contained come code for profiles and i deleted the file. ( i read somewhere that any registry setting in /Platform and /Application folder is merged with the registry on cold boot) so now i cannot see the option "Symbol Out Box Magic" in "Managge Profile" but if i dont delete the profile and warm boot it then i can see the option but if i dont delete the profile and cold boot it then too it is getting deleted. What should i do ... i want to deleted the entry in "manage Profile" only if the profile is deleted and the device is cold booted. But if the entry of the profile exists and it is not deleted and the device is cold booted then the entry should be visible in "Manage Profile"(which currently is not displyed on cold boot as the file from /Platform folder is deleted"
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks a lot for atleast reading to the problem ...



hi,
I am also working device Symbol MC3090. I am facing some problem like :
I am not able to create database on MC3090. can you help me on this issue.
I am using Visual studio 2005.
sql Server 2000

Nittin Aggarwal


----------



## nittin

Hi pooja,

I am developing the application for MC3090(B/w screen) but i don't know the exact requirement for developing the application. pooja can you help me to develop the application. like
1) how to send/retrive data from desktop pc to Handheld device.







pooja_sa1 said:


> Thankyou Riogezz,
> But the solution did not help me .......
> 
> Infact i got another solution from Symbol and would like to share with everybody...
> 
> Click on Windows Start button -> programs -> fusion -> wcconfigure.
> It will open config editor. Goto options. Select system options and check off profile roaming.
> Then select export -> export options and save.
> This prevents from roaming profile to come again.
> 
> Thanks a lot to everybody whoever read my post and tried to help....
> 
> Thnaks riogezz for replying


----------

